# arrival of Ollie Jack, water vbac 4/4/11, (warning graphic water birth pics)



## helen1234

Water VBAC 38 weeks 4 days Ollie Jack 9lb 5 1/2 oz

saturday 2nd April 8pm i started getting niggly pains nothing more than uncomfy braxton hicks, i slept ok but by 8am were still there i was thinking by this stage they were slow labour signs,
i was having a Doula with me for the birth, and for anyone who doesnt know is also a bnb member and i have been friends with for a few yrs and we've met previously on previous meets, i was keeping her updated with the pains and around teatime 3rd april she would start her journey down from yorkshire to west midlands. i called the hospital to let them know what was happeneing and and that i'd agreed in the vbac clinic that i'd been granted 'permission' to use the pool, they said it was free and if everything went ok with monitoring id be moved from consultant led unit to midwife led unit.

Lisa arrived around 7pm and we just chilled out on the sofa watching top gear and i listened to my ipod practising my hypnobirthing techniques. i rang the hospital again to double check the pool situation and it was still free pending my ctg results on arrival to triage.

around 11pm we decided to go to the hospital but were told by a idiot of a security guard only one birth partner at a time as i wasnt in labour:dohh:. errrm when did he becomes a doctor lol. what he meant was until i was out into my own room i could still be going home.

we sat in triage room and i sat with lisa she helped me concentrate on my breathing as this helped regulate the surges i was getting, and i managed to get into the zone and concentrate although difficult with mw's and other patients coming in and out the waiting room, it was my worst nightmare.
i was seen 1 1/2 hr later and put on he ctg monitoring, my bp was slightly raised but not too much. she took bloods ad had them sent off. when she examined me i was 3cm i was gutted as i feared they'd send me home and id have to go through all the triage waiting all over again.

they were quite busy on the wards so they were making room by making the triage ward into a postnatal ward, this meant they were putting me into make shift triage ward and i'd be allowed my oh and my doula Lisa in with me unless anyone else arrived to be assessed.

it was 3am by now and we decided to go into the other room, at about 3:15 we decided my oh would go down the car and try get some rest. so off he went 10 mins later i got on the bed and tried to get some kip. about ten mins later i rolled over over on the bed and my waters went with a big gush, Lisa then text my oh to bring the bags up lol, he's only been gone 10 mins bless.

i knew things would pick up now. the mw still wasnt pleased with the ctg trace as baby was moving around so much, my bp was still slightly raised i really wanted to go round to the pool i was worried i'd lose it even though they assured they were keeping it open for me, i felt really confined a metal curtain thing was between my bed and the next bed separating the room in two i really didnt want to deliver in that room it was horrid. 

Lisa and oh did a brilliant job keeping me focused on my breathing as they were getting intense. the mw checked me and i was 5 cm i was gutted i just wanted it over with now i was so tired. but oh and lisa were there every surge keeping me breathing deeply and slowly to relax. i did panic a couple of times how they kept going must have been so hard for them it was like they were breathing through all my contractions with me, i decided i'd like some gas and air which helped immensly with my hypno breathing and lisa was there after every contraction giving me sips of water from a straw and hold the ctg monitor, she knew how important it was for to get to the pool.

they still werent happy with the trace they were getting as it had gaps from my wriggly baby, i started getting annoyed now, what was the point in having vbac clinic encouraging me to go for the water birth and they just ummed and arrred over it so annoying.
off the mw went to check blood results AGAIN i was sick of hearing them say that lol.

after a short while my contraction changed slightly they got very edgy and pushy toward the end they actually made me look down at my stomach lol 
the mw checked me again and said i was 8 cm with a lip this was de je vus they said the exact same when i was giving birth to my 1st daughter and she came very shortly after they said 'dont push yet.'

i then remember saying 'just give me a c section i know i'll have the baby here' at that point lisa reminded me what this moment was, i was in transition and the baby was coming, i knew while i was saying these things that my body was starting to take over my mind its amazing. tears started rolling, i knew we'd be at the end soon,.
Lisa once again reminded them that i really wanted to get in and deliver in the water. off the mw went. Lisa then gave me the fab news they were running the pool and i was being wheeled over,

i was convinced they were taking me for a c section as the coolness of the corridor breeze and the mw running with the bed bought back c section memories i saw the security gaurd i so wanted the call him a twat but i was in too much pain lol

soon as we got in the pool room, lisa and craig helped me in the water and i lay down, it felt like heaven i instantly got the push feeling and my body just floated in the water and i began to bear down without thinking about it. i felt the stretchy feeling but it really didnt hurt that much so i just went with it, two pushes and i heard the mw say catch the baby i looked down and i saw him under the water in instinctively picked him up and out and cradled him. it was lovely so peaceful and calm he wasnt crying he wasnt blue like i expected just really cuddly, i instantly felt a sense of relief, empowerment, love, every emotion i was so pleased that i'd manage to birth our last child the way i wanted it really was perfect.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

i was crying oh and lisa were crying i was so proud we'd 'DONE IT'

i sat for a while till the cord stopped pulsing and Lisa cut the cord my oh is squeamish my not so little man just sat gazing up at me the whole time, 

i got out the water and sat cuddling Ollie and after 20 mins or so my placenta came away. i lay on the bed and the mw checked me i had a small graze but nothing major that needed stitching.
we gave ollie his vit k he didnt murmour, and he weighed in at a whopping 9lb 5 :) lisa dressed him and i sat snuggling him
i was allowed home 5 hours later 

looking back on my reasons for a vbac i did originally start out thinking nahhh just have a c section get it done with no faffing. i have a low opinion of my reprodutve organs anyway my 1st son took best part of 4 yrs to concieve with clomid ended in a c section and Ollie took 19 months of clomid for me to get pregnant again so i just thought i maybe was capable to have a 'normal' conception and delivery. i just didnt trust that part of my body to act 'normal'

but then i turned a corner other bnb members were so pleased they had their vbac births, clairbear, donnaballona they gave me alot of inspiration and really encouraged me to give it a go, if it wasnt for bnb i would have had another c section and a completely dfferent outcome, this really is a special site to me on so many different levels and in so many threads from conception to pregnancy to birth.

i thought ok if i'm going to do this i'm going to do this. i had a cocktail of drugs to get pregnant i wanted to do it my way with as little intervention as possible this i why i went for hypnobirthing water birth, a natural 3rd stage and with Lisas continuos help and my oh we eventually even though rushed at the end, got a beautiful perfect ending i couldnt have wished for anything better.

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1128.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1127.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1122.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1123.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1117.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1146.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1119.jpg

Spoiler
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1111.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1112.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/IMG_1113.jpg


----------



## Sunday_girl

Looks amazing! Congrats :D


----------



## louise1302

absolutely stunning pics

well done hun you did amazing, he is beautiful 

lisa did fab by the sounds of it too

xxxx


----------



## isil

totally amazing! well done you xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Omg omg omg I'm crying!!! So proud of you and the pics are fan-bloody-tastic!!! X x x x


----------



## pink32

Congratulatins! I really enjoyed reading ur birth story :))


----------



## Murdhuacha

Congratulations. I just wanted to say the photos are so beautiful, the look of love on yours and your OH's face in the last photo is just too cute.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Helen, what beautiful, beautiful photos and a truly special birth story. I'm sat here in tears; thank you so much for sharing such a wonderful experience with us. Congratulations and well done, and well done to Lisa too! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lovely story, thanks for sharing, congratulations and you did amazingly! :)


----------



## FEDup1981

What a wonderful birth story! So glad you got ur perfect birth. Ur lil man is gorgeous! And you did so well to have a VBAC with such a large baby. Well done you! x


----------



## clairebear

Oh Helen you've made me cry again! Totally beautiful and very empowering birth story! You are a birthing goddess and you shpuld be so Proud. I absolutely adore the photos and the one of ollies head emering is spectacular. X x x x Congratulations again lovely, ollie is perfect. Lisa you rock! X


----------



## lollylou1

U know I'm Very proud of u for a perfect birth hun, ollie is gorgeous and do much like his big brother too
Lou
Xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations, you did amazing. Sound like you had fantastic support too. Ollie is gorgeous. X


----------



## Mervs Mum

A million congratulations again Helen. You did brilliantly. I am soooo proud to have shared your journey with you. Watching you grow in confidence has been my pleasure. When you were first pregnant you were leaning towards the elective and (I hope) you knew you had my total support to have the birth of your choice - remember when some narrow minded individuals were slagging me off and you said 'If I wanted to give birth on the moon, Lisa would arrange a rocket' I'll never forget that! You called me after the VBAC clinic full of positivity and said to me 'If I dont try I'll never know - I've got nothing to lose' and so our journey together began.

Craig was one of the best men I have worked with at a birth. He did and said all the right things (mostly! LOL) and he was in total awe of you the whole time. His face as you brought your boy into the word was priceless.

You are a birthing goddess. I am honored to call you my friend. I will be eternally grateful for you asking me to be your doula. You were the first friend I have doulaed for and my first VBAC. Witnessing any baby join it's family is the deepest privileged and I am always humbled but your friendship and your VBAC combined to make the most powerful and moving experience I've ever been a part of. And the fact you were the first ever woman at the hospital to have a water VBAC just makes me grin from ear to ear!

Well done Helen. You rock. Fact.

xx


----------



## JeepGirl

Great job Mama. Congrats!


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Well done, hes gorgeous! xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations, you did amazing and Ollie is gorgeous!! :)


----------



## XKatX

Well done Helen! I was dying to read your birth story, to gain some inspiration and strength for my own. You've encouraged me to ensure I get the birth I want and now I can't wait! Your photos are stunning. You must be one proud mamma :hugs:


----------



## bump_wanted

Wow that is the most perfect birth story ive read. Your amazing im cryin here.

Love the name too heehee Ollies are always beautiful xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wow what an amazing story! got me in tears reading it! amazing pics aswell. congrats hunny xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Massive congrats and a truly inspiring story. Well done


----------



## chocojen

well done helen he is gorgeous glad you gott the birth you so badly wanted x


----------



## Tasha360

Lovely birth story hun and fab pics. Your little man is gorgeous. Well done you xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

So happy to read this birth story. Well done!!! I am SO glad you got to deliver in the pool, what a faff! Bloody hospitals. He is a gorgeous little chunkster and you look so very happy in the pics. Congratulations!


----------



## Wiggler

Fab birth story and the pics are lovely, huge congrats hun, your little guy is stunning! x x x


----------



## Rebaby

What a wonderful story and pics :hugs: thank you for sharing and congratulations and well done!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I just read your story absolutley howling!!! you my lady are one clever little chicken!! knew you could do it. you bloody well showed them didn't you!

well done you!!!!!! :cloud9: 

ps-those pictures.....oh my gosh :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## huggybear

Wow, thanks for sharing your amazing birth/pictures. well done you, congratulations. x


----------



## meow951

Congratulations!

I absolutely love the pics you got. They are amazing, what a lovely thing to have!


----------



## 24/7

Wow, what a lovely story!! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

:cry:- tears of happiness for you my lovely! Well done Helen :hugs: pictures are just amazing! huge congratulations to you all! xxx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## teal

Congratulations and huge well done to you! xx


----------



## Heidi

amazing story well done!! :)


----------



## wild2011

huge congrats xxx


----------



## JJay

Thanks for sharing your lovely birth story, amazing pics x


----------



## Violet3

Incredible photos ! Your baby is gorgeous. Well done you !! :hugs: x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations, Amazing pictures! x


----------



## helen1234

princess_bump said:


> :cry:- tears of happiness for you my lovely! Well done Helen :hugs: pictures are just amazing! huge congratulations to you all! xxx

Oh wooow just seen your ticker huge congrats babes xxx


----------



## xcharx

Aww congratulations :) x


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations! Brought a tear to my eye reading your birth story and then when Mervs Mum posted that was me crying like a trooper lol..x


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hun.Thank you for sharing :hugs: what a good weight!You did really well x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Absolutely fantastic! Congratulations :happydance: 

What an inspiration to a fellow VBACer - thank you :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats!!! He's gorgeous :flower: And your birth pictures were lovely too.


----------



## v2007

Amazing. 

:cloud9:

V xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww that was inspirational...congratulations...the pics take your breath away!

You should be immensely proud!! :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Wow, what an incredible story! And beautiful pictures :) Absolutely amazing.


----------



## codiontour

hey was MervsMum your doula??


----------



## helen1234

codiontour said:


> hey was MervsMum your doula??

yes hun xx


----------



## DolceBella

Wonderful pics! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Amazing pics!! Congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## ellismum

Lovely story, you did soooo well and the pictures are fab. Although we have no plans to TTC#2 should we change our minds I will push for a VBAC and reading stories like yours gives me hope, thank you x


----------



## Twiglet

So awe inspiring! Well done to you and thank you so so so much for sharing :flower:


----------



## Luckystar

Congratulations! :happydance: Such beautiful pictures. You made me cry!!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations helen and wonderful piccies.
Were you at Russells Hall? thats my nearest!
He is so cute xx


----------



## amitootold

Amazing story and what a beautiful baby!!! I really would like a waterbirth and your story has just made me want one even more. Many congratulations


----------



## bubble1990

Wow seeing you bring your baby into the world with no midwives makes me shiver!! That must have been amazing!! I wish I could have done that beautiful pics tho Hun xxxxx


----------



## celine

Wow what an amazing story and birth you can be so proud of yourself!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Such a wonderful story and wonderful pictures! Congratulations x


----------



## XJessicaX

wow!! Amazing! well done!!!!!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thank you so much for sharing! It's lovely to read you got the birth you wanted! Beautiful pics.

Just wondering how you got your consultant/MW to agree to a water birth VBAC? I would love one but am told I will have to be constantly monitored even though my Section was elective due to baby being breech :flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

You don't HAVE to do anything. Lots of hospitals are supporting intermittent monitoring as constant monitoring is show in research not to improve outcomes. Helen will tell you her personal experience but I was her Doula. I've supported births where the hospital protocol would have been constant but my client politely declined after making an informed choice and went with intermittent. It depends where you are as to how receptive they will be. I have found though that even though they 'agree' to intermittent, you sometimes have to be very insistent when it comes to actually getting either off the CTG or in the pool!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thank you!


----------



## helen1234

Yep what Lisa said, even though my hospital has designed a vbac clinic going through why my previous section happened, I found the communication between clinic and labour ward disjointed, so you have to be persist in not having constant monitoring and having normal intermitant checks x


----------



## Brockie

beautiful story, very inspirational xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Awwwwww Hels, thats the first time ive seen the pics and i actually just burst into tears!! So sooooooo proud of you :cry:

Ahh, love you lots :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

beautiful birth story :flower: congrats :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Thank you for sharing your wonderful inspiring story!! and your pics are gorgeous, thank you!! and Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:D
Amazing pictures!!


----------



## RuthieCC

Congratulations!x x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations. Great story and pictures.


----------

